# 3 R's Beach



## ShoreBird

Hi all,

Anyone know if there is Beach Buggy access
to 3R's Beach? What if any state park is it in?


----------



## HuskyMD

All I can answer is that there is 4X4 access. The signs on the side of the road tell you where. Hopefully a local can give you the details.


----------



## Sandcrab

Here's a start!
http://www.dnrec.state.de.us/fw/fishing.htm#Tidal 

Lots of places to fish the surf in Delaware but obey the rules and get the required permits to drive on the beach.

3R's does have access to the beach. You drive up to the toll booth, show your pass or permit, and then you can drive on. I do not have a 4X4 but have a yearly non-resident fishing license. I drive up to the dunes, load up the surf cart, and away I go!


----------



## ShoreBird

Sandcrab,

Do you know if 3R's falls within a Delaware
State Park? Does it get crowded?


----------



## Sandcrab

3R's is only one exit South of IRI. 

Here is the park info on it.
http://www.destateparks.com/dssp/dssp.asp 

If you have the permits/license required, you can access the beach after the toll booth. If not, pay the man, park at the foot of the dunes, and hoof it in.

I have yet to see it get crowded...but then again I have not fished it that much. Once the fish are in, it probably will get crowded in the Summer.


----------



## Billr

3rs is part of del. seashore state park.a park pass is required. they aren't collecting yet but i am not sure when it starts. i'm not sure but i will find out tomorrow. i think only weekends[ sat. & sun] until season starts.i'll call and get the info back to you.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Axon and I saw it very crowded last year but then again it was during a tournament there.


----------



## DOVERPOWER

Summer months it can get crowded during weekends and holidays.


----------



## Sandcrab

Right now until May 1st no fees are charged. After this time, expect to pay to fish there and IRI. I think the fee is $5.00 per day for out of state residents.

Military out-of-state yearly pass is $20.


----------



## Billr

there is beach acess for 4x4 at 3Rs, the old coast guard crossing, and at keybox road,and savages ditch road. all but the old coast guard have air pumps. the new regs. are 2 rock[stripers] /day at 28ans. or better. 4-flounder/day at 17.5 ins, and 7 trout at 14 ins. for additional info the park phone is 302-227-2800.


----------



## Billr

there are not supposed to be fees until may 1st. at seashore stste patk, but cape henlopen is different.they will be charging entrance fees for the kite festival. that's a big event. kite flying and tons of people. that is this weekend or next, i'm not sure. if interested the phone is 302-645-8983. its is supposed to be a great weekend coming up, lots of traffic, i'm leaving town for va.


----------



## jimmymack

Just to clarify-- even though fees are not charged yet, you will still need a surf tag to take your 4X4 out onto the beach even though the season has yet to start. Also, you will need a tow rope, jack, board, shovel and a pressure gauge in case the ranger stops you for some reason. As for crowds, the DE state parks get a bit crowded in the summer but most people don't even have a line in the water, they just use the beach tag to get front row access to the beach withouth having to carry their stuff for miles from the parking lot. You are supposed to be "actively engaged in surf fishing at all times" though, but it is not always followed.


----------

